# Error: shared library "dbus-1.3" does not exist



## GD (Aug 11, 2009)

I am getting Error: shared library "dbus-1.3" does not exist
while trying to install a port that depends on devel/dbus
I see in the Makefile that the version is 1.2.
How can i fix this ?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 11, 2009)

GD said:
			
		

> I am getting Error: shared library "dbus-1.3" does not exist
> while trying to install a port that depends on devel/dbus


Which port?


----------



## GD (Aug 11, 2009)

dbus-glib


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 11, 2009)

```
[/usr/ports/devel/dbus-glib]# make
===>  Extracting for dbus-glib-0.82
=> MD5 Checksum OK for dbus-glib-0.82.tar.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for dbus-glib-0.82.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for dbus-glib-0.82
===>   dbus-glib-0.82 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/libtool - found
===>   dbus-glib-0.82 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   dbus-glib-0.82 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/libtool - found
===>   dbus-glib-0.82 depends on executable: pkg-config - found
===>   dbus-glib-0.82 depends on shared library: [B]dbus-1.3 - found[/B]
===>   dbus-glib-0.82 depends on shared library: glib-2.0.0 - found
```


```
# pkg_info | grep dbus
[B]dbus-1.2.4.6[/B]        A message bus system for inter-application communication
dbus-glib-0.82      GLib bindings for the D-BUS messaging system
py26-dbus-0.83.0_1  Python bindings for the D-BUS messaging system
```


```
[ /usr/local/lib]# ls -al *dbus*
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  575206 Jul 27 23:33 libdbus-1.a
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel     826 Jul 27 23:33 libdbus-1.la
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel      14 Jul 27 23:33 libdbus-1.so -> libdbus-1.so.3
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  269260 Jul 27 23:33 lib[B]dbus-1[/B].so.[B]3[/B]
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  161730 Jul 27 23:42 libdbus-glib-1.a
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    1048 Jul 27 23:42 libdbus-glib-1.la
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel      19 Jul 27 23:42 libdbus-glib-1.so -> libdbus-glib-1.so.2
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  123189 Jul 27 23:42 libdbus-glib-1.so.2
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   65432 Jul 27 23:44 libpolkit-dbus.a
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel     944 Jul 27 23:44 libpolkit-dbus.la
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel      19 Jul 27 23:44 libpolkit-dbus.so -> libpolkit-dbus.so.2
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   49015 Jul 27 23:44 libpolkit-dbus.so.2
```


----------



## GD (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you for posting that last edit. I did a manual ln -s.


```
(before me using ln)
/usr/local/lib#ls -la | grep dbus
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel   799462 Aug 11 13:16 libdbus-1.a
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel      826 Aug 11 13:16 libdbus-1.la
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel       14 Aug 11 13:16 libdbus-1.so -> libdbus-1.so.7
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel   308076 Aug 11 13:16 libdbus-1.so.7
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 11, 2009)

I've seen a very similar case recently, and it had all to do with libtool:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=6020

See how it screws up lib version numbers?


----------



## GD (Aug 11, 2009)

*y e s*


----------



## GD (Aug 11, 2009)

updating to devel/libtool22  is supposed to take care of this problem?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes. Also check for libltdl. If you have it, upgrade ports depending on it, as stated in /usr/ports/UPDATING.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 12, 2009)

Any luck with that?


----------



## GD (Aug 12, 2009)

I (think) i upgraded to libtool22 but problems still arise for random ports not finding the shared librarys (i manually cd /usr/local/lib and ln -s libexisting-something.so libexisting-something.so.Integer
Its pretty annoying.
Aabout libltdl, i dont think i have that.

Long live FreeBSD!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 12, 2009)

[cmd=]pkg_info[/cmd] will tell you what the installed versions are. Symlinking is not a great idea in the long run. If you don't have too many ports (and are sure that libtool and libltdl (if you have it) are of the correct versions), I'd suggest rebuilding all of your ports from scratch using portmaster/portupgrade. They will start with the 'lowest dependencies' and work their way upwards. This should restore the correct shared libraries/versions and build the other ports linking to them.


----------



## GD (Aug 12, 2009)

As suggested in the other thread i will try #portmaster -Raf
although i never used portmaster until now.


----------

